# intel Imac will chime when started but screen is blank.



## biomurph (Nov 4, 2009)

I did a pram reset but that did nothing (I heard the initial chime and the one after the reset....still the same problem.)  I'm a bit worried because I don't hear the hard drive starting up.  Any thoughts on the next troubleshooting step?  

Some more info... Intel Imac 17" (late 2006 model), 512 mb of RAM, running 10.4 (I think).  I am not familiar troubleshooting macs but I am troubleshooting PCs.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.....I can't seem to find that much online about this problem.


----------



## djackmac (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you mean screen is blank as in not lighting or is lighting but perhaps a solid gray screen?


----------



## biomurph (Nov 4, 2009)

There is no light on the monitor.  (just like when it is shutdown).  It never flashes, blinks, or anything.


----------



## biomurph (Nov 4, 2009)

Update:  I just did a reset of the power (which I read on one of the forums here) by unplugging the power cord and holding down the power button while plugging the power cord back in.  The startup chime occurred and the fan is now running (it never did before) but won't turn off.  Screen is still black.


----------



## djackmac (Nov 4, 2009)

Is the white LED in front staying on solid at startup or does it eventually go off after a few seconds?


----------



## biomurph (Nov 4, 2009)

solid, just like if it was running properly.


----------



## djackmac (Nov 4, 2009)

If it stays on solid that usually means the logic board isn't communicating with the display. Normally the power LED should go off after a few seconds. I would try reseating the RAM and if no luck there known good RAM and see if there is any change at this point.


----------



## biomurph (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks.  I will try to reseat the RAM and then swap some out.  If this is not the problem, then I need to replace the logic board (is that the same as the motherboard?)?  I have a feeling that could be extremely expensive......

Thanks again for your help.  I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## biomurph (Nov 5, 2009)

Reseating and swapping out the RAM did not work.  The screen is still blank.  Any thoughts on what to do next?  Should I assume a motherboard is to blame?


----------



## djackmac (Nov 6, 2009)

Next is to start disconnecting things and testing. Take apart is required here. Disconnect HD, optical drive, airport card, bluetooth, etc..Disconnect everything until you get down to the logic board, power supply, and maybe the display. Even try disconnecting the display because there is a chance the display could be causing the issue. If you get down to the logic board, power supply, and RAM and there is no change, then you can safely assume its the logic board.


----------

